

Less is exponentially more: Rob Pike on designing Go - ColinWright
http://commandcenter.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/less-is-exponentially-more.html

======
dchest
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4158865>

~~~
ColinWright
Cool - thanks - useful discussion I missed first time round.

